# The Hedgie Checklist!



## Mohawk Pride (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm about to go get my little one tomorrow, but I'm sure I still need plenty of pointers from owners, since I'm brand new to hedgehogs. For her cafe, I have:

Water Bottle
Litter Box
Decent-sized wheel ( plastic, no holes to get into! )
Food Bowl
Hide-Away Home
Rock Garden ( smooth black river rocks, polished and no sharp edges )
Lamp for light ( I would like suggestions on time. Her cage is near my window, so I was considering letting nature handle the light problem -- good or bad idea? )
Thermometer ( can't be too careful )

I have a good brand of cat food as a staple and plan on getting crickets and mealies to help her along : )
I am worried about heating -- would it be a good idea to wrap the cage on one side with a blanket/sheet to protect from a ceiling fan? I usually have it turned off now in ancitipation of her. 
Working on getting some clean TP tubes for her, too, just so she can be silly! And of course, a very worn shirt of mine  
Another thing -- I hear all about putting these little pokey-guys and gals in hoodie pockets. Is this really a good idea or a disaster waiting to happen?

Any suggestions and advice would be GREAT!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I would suggest a water bowl instead of a bottle. There have been some cases where hedgies have gotten their tongues stuck/chipped their teeth on the ball part of the bottle.

Most people here do not suggest just natural light as the light source, because days get shorter with the colder seasons, and that may trigger the hedgie to go into hibernation, which is deadly.

Do you have a heat source for the hedgehog? I see that you have mentioned a thermometer, but no heat source.

I wouldn't worry too much about the ceiling fan if the house is warm enough. I also see no reason to use the ceiling fan in the winter.

Hoodie pockets are fine if your hedgie can fit in them  Kashi used to sleep in my hoodie pocket for bonding when he was a baby... but be warned, you may find a pile of poop in your pocket after your session...


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd suggest a water bowl instead of water bottle. Some have a tendency to chew on the bottle nozzle which can lead to broken teeth and the angle of the nozzle just isn't suitable for them. I actually use a reptile waterer for my little guy. It's basically a bowl that fills from a bottle, so he gets to drink in a comfortable position and I don't have to worry about him tipping it over or running out of water.

I have my guy near a window as well but I still leave the lamp and electrical timer on all of the time. There will be days where there won't be a lot of sunlight so it's best to have the light on just in case. I use a compact fluorescent light so it doesn't eat up much power and lasts a long time.

You should also look at a heating source. A lot of people use ceramic heat emitters (CHE) with thermostats attached to them. I just use a space heater that lets you set a desired temperature.

You might want more than one worn shirt handy. One to toss in the cage wit hyour little one and a few for your snuggle times. Since she's a baby she may just go to the bathroom wherever and whenever she pleases, so having some extra dry shirts with your scent is never a bad thing. 

My little guy will occasionally hide in my hoodie pocket but I only let him do it when we're snuggling on the couch so he doesn't stumble out and fall. Having a shirt on underneath should also reduce the number of quill stabs you'll receive. Their quills are pretty sharp when they're young and going through quilling. Just wait 'til you step on one... :lol:


----------



## Mohawk Pride (Nov 15, 2011)

I was thinking of a heating Pad, actually, but I honestly don't know how good that would work. 

Oh, like a refilling dog bowl? I saw several, but was concerned about getting her bedding in it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Why don't you use fleece liners? That way you don't have to worry about getting bedding in it, and they're much easier to maintain/cheaper on the long run.

Heat pads do not heat the air, so it wouldn't be a good heat source. It should only be used as an additional heat source for the elderly or the sick.

Most people use space heaters or CHE setups.


----------



## Mohawk Pride (Nov 15, 2011)

I actually just got a heat lamp from a friend with a 50watt bulb. I plan on testing it in her cage before she gets here, of course!
I didn't know about cage liners, I'll definitely have to look into it for my next payday!  

Thanks for all the advice, I really appreciate it. I want to try to give her the best home I can give her. A happy pet makes a happy owner. :mrgreen:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Make sure the heat lamp you got from your friend doesn't produce any light. Hedgies are nocturnal so if the light is on 24/7, they may not come out at night to eat and do their usual routine. Most people has Ceramic Heat Emitters.


----------



## Mohawk Pride (Nov 15, 2011)

That was actually a concern I had about that lamp! I thought the light may bother her from getting out and around.
Is there any specific wattage that I need to try to find, or will anything from 50-150 be enough?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think most people have 100-150 Watt. It depends on the size of your cage. Some people have two, one on each end. I have an 100 watt and my cage is 40" by 22" and it seems to do the trick. It all depends on how temperature sensitive your hog is though. I cover Holden's cage up at night, because I find my apartment is colder at night and it really helps hold the heat in.

*Edited to add: You will also need a thermostat with your CHE. This will control the temperature of the cage. It has a probe so if you set it at 78F, it won't get any warmer. This is necessary as the cage would get way to hot without one. I have the Repti-Temp 500R, here is a link http://www.amazon.ca/Zoo-Med-Repti-Temp ... B004PBAWOE. I know a lot of others have a 1000R thermostat but I'm not sure what it is called so you might want to look into it.


----------



## Mohawk Pride (Nov 15, 2011)

In response to the CHE, I have a very good question -- is a CHE just the bulb that can be used with a normal heating lamp? The lamp I was given is porcelain.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Most ceramic lamps are compatible with both lamps that produce light & heat as well as just heat. The ceramic heat emitters refer to the type of bulb place in the lamp. The bulbs usually run around $30- $40 but they last a while. 

If possible- I would check to make sure that the lamp you have is able to handle a 100w bulb. Some of the lamps are only able to handle up to 75w. I think most lamps have a tolerance wattage stamped on the inside lip.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

You can find the bulbs much cheaper online though
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-ReptiCare ... ys_iyr_img
Heres an 100watt on amazon for $18


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

Mohawk Pride said:


> In response to the CHE, I have a very good question -- is a CHE just the bulb that can be used with a normal heating lamp? The lamp I was given is porcelain.


CHE = ceramic heat emiter . and yep they go in heat lamps;-)


----------

